# Adrenal Fatigue linked to DP!!!??



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

okay, now quite a while back (last year sometime) i went to an iris topograpgher, he said something about me having adrenal fatigue... which got me thinking... could the fact that i have adrenal fatigue cause DP???


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not a doctor, but it has something to do with Cortisol generated by the adrenal glands to reduce stress... and you are missing that, it may explain the symptoms (take what I say as a grain of salt)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> okay, now quite a while back (last year sometime) i went to an iris topograpgher, he said something about me having adrenal fatigue... which got me thinking... could the fact that i have adrenal fatigue cause DP???


Nicole ... not sure what an iris topographer is. I know that an opthalmologist can see some warning signs of certain disorders by closing examing your retina, but that would be with very serious disorders.

Re: Adrenal Fatigure, anxiety has something to do with Hypothalamus-Pituitary-Adrenal Axis, but everything is not clearly understood (including by me ... it is so difficult to keep up on research and I'm no doctor.)

But:

_Question
Adrenal fatigue: What causes it?
Is there such a thing as adrenal fatigue?
Answer
from Todd B. Nippoldt, M.D.
Mayo Clinic Endocrinologist_

"Adrenal fatigue is a term applied to a collection of nonspecific symptoms, such as body aches, fatigue, nervousness, sleep disturbances and digestive problems. The term often shows up in popular health books and on alternative medicine Web sites, but it isn't an accepted medical diagnosis.

Your adrenal glands produce a variety of hormones that are essential to life. *The medical term "adrenal insufficiency," or Addison's disease, refers to inadequate production of one or more of these hormones as a result of an underlying disease. Signs and symptoms of adrenal insufficiency include fatigue, body aches, unexplained weight loss, low blood pressure, lightheadedness and loss of body hair. Adrenal insufficiency can be diagnosed by blood tests and special stimulation tests that show inadequate levels of adrenal hormones.*

_*Proponents of the adrenal fatigue diagnosis claim this is a mild form of adrenal insufficiency caused by chronic stress. The unproven theory behind adrenal fatigue is that your adrenal glands are unable to keep pace with the demands of perpetual fight-or-flight arousal. As a result, they can't produce quite enough of the hormones you need to feel good. Existing blood tests, according to this theory, aren't sensitive enough to detect such a small decline in adrenal function - but your body is. That's why you feel tired, weak and depressed.*_

It's frustrating to have persistent symptoms your doctor can't readily explain. But accepting a medically unrecognized diagnosis from an unqualified practitioner could be worse. Unproven remedies for so-called "adrenal fatigue" may leave you feeling sicker, while the real cause - such as depression or fibromyalgia - continues to take its toll."

Shoot, let me find the link, forgot to copy it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/adrenal-fatigue/AN01583

Link to the above info. Much stuff on the internet is very misleading. I doubt, but who knows there could be exceptions, that "adrenal fatigue" causes DP. There are too many other theories that make sense.

If you think this is a problem, I believe you need to get a blood test for Addison's disease, which is a recognized disorder.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have adreanal fatigue too. Personally I think many of us probably have it as a result of constant worry/stress. We are in survival mode 24/7 which means the body producing proper hormones etc. is not a priority. I could be totally wrong, but that's what I think.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Have a look at my post on here named, 'Adrenal fatigue?' There is some information on there which supports the idea that DP/DR is a symptom of adrenal misfunction.

However, after spending the last month convinced this is what is troubling me, (and about the last months wages on health foods a vitamin supplements!) I found an interesting article (Im afraid i dont remember the link) which contained two tests for adrenal fatigue.

First test, take your blood pressure sitting down. Record this. Then take it standing up. If the top mesurement rises by 8 to 10, you are normal. If it remains the same, or worse drops, adrenal fatigue is likely.

Second test, shine a flashlight in one eye (in front of a friend or mirror)
After 10 seconds, the pupil should have returned to its original state, but if it stays the same or worse continues to get smaller, again this is a sign on adrenal fatigue.

This could have some relation to the eye..?

All i can say is i tested normal (the picture of perfect health).. again.. Back to the drawing board.
but hope this helps


----------

